# [Resolved] black circle



## wreckerdude (Sep 22, 2002)

i have a black circle in the middle of my screen.ive tried a different monitor.thats not it it appears after bootup


----------



## wreckerdude (Sep 22, 2002)

also. the black circle does not appear if i run in safe mode.please help ive tried everything tanx yall


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Wreckerdude, welcome to TSG. I've meged your two posts, please continue to follow up to this one by clicking the "Reply" tab.

Get the Startuplist application from the site below. Unzip, run it an copy/paste the results to a reply.

http://www.lurkhere.com/~nicefiles/index.html

This will tell us what Windows version you are running and list everything starting up. Always indicate your Windows version when posting a question, and let us know WHEN it began.

The windows utility *msconfig* can be used to troubleshoot this (Win98/ME), but it will help to see what is starting up first.


----------



## wreckerdude (Sep 22, 2002)

hey rollin tanx fer replying to me. im running windows98 second edition, but its on my other computer ,in the living room, what can i do help dude


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If you have internet access with it, get the application I mentioned and run it and post the results here. It will help identify other problems which may be associated with it as well.

If you want to wing it on your own, just click Start>Run, enter *msconfig* and click on the Startup tab.

Try unchecking all entries except ScanRegistry and System Tray. Reboot. If the circle doesn't appear, then it is associated with one of the startup applications you unchecked. You will need to recheck individual files or groups of files and reboot until you isolate it.

What you do from there depends on what it is. You may need to run an updated antivirus or trojan cleaner or other utility to do a proper cleaning.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

HaHa ? snow white?
Is there a c:\windows\system\explorer.exe as well as a c:\windows\explorer.exe file?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Is this your "black circle"?

http://www.sophos.com/virusinfo/analyses/w32hybrisb.html


----------



## wreckerdude (Sep 22, 2002)

hey rollin dude i reallly apreciatte all ya help .that article u sent me too done it i found that darn bug and kiiled ..even though it took bout three times i got it .. i had to go in my harddrive deep and
manually delete some of it tanx again bro. please reply back


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Great, it was actually IMM who made the connection; I just provided the pic to verify. I wasn't sure that was it. Had you posted back I could have referred you to some automatic removal tools for it. It was the win95 hybris plugin

http://www.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/w95.hybris.gen.html

http://www.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/w95.hybris.plugin.html

And just a heads-up here; I don't know if you replaced your wsock32.dll, but if you haven't, that needs to be done.

http://www.claymania.com/wsock32-extraction.html


----------



## wreckerdude (Sep 22, 2002)

im sorry it took me so long to post back ive been getting in late from work and i actuakky didnt get it done till wed. morning. once again i apologize fer the late reply and tanx again. my friend


----------

